# problema aplicando un parche.

## hfernando

hola.  

recurro a la sabiduria del foro por un pequeño problema que tengo. 

lo que pasa es que quiero probar este parche: 

http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/mesa-dev/2013-April/037049.html

que es para tener aceleración por hardware  UDV para mesa en tarjetas radeon. 

la cosa es que no se como extraer el parche de ese mail, ya que por suerte siempre hay un overlay que tiene todo lo que quiero. 

lo que hice es copiar el texto tal cual a /etc/portage/patches/media-libs/mesa-9999/udv.patch 

 y hacer # emerge -av \=media-libs/mesa-9999                            

pero tengo este error  http://upl.io/mncc1y

el problema es que no se si tengo que hacerle algo primero al parche. 

bueno, gracias por cualquier ayuda. 

saludos.

----------

## opotonil

Hecha un vistazo a esto a ver si te ayuda: http://chithanh.blogspot.com.es/2013/04/new-mesa-features-for-adventurous.html

Por lo que entiendo necesitaras un kernel 3.9 que es con el que esta oficialmente soportado (aunque parece que a quien escribe el articulo le a funcionado con un kernel 3. :Cool:  a parte de un nuevo firmware "radeon-ucode-20130402" y no se si "mesa-9.2_pre20130404" como mínimo.

Salu2.

----------

## hfernando

ya había revisado ese blog y lo encontré extraño porque parcha solo el kernel. 

descargue mesa desde el repositorio git y lo parche manualmente con patch -p1 < parche 

y funciono bien.  portage usa la opción  -p0 por eso no encuentra la dirección a los archivos.

----------

## quilosaq

La versión 9.2_pre20130404 de mesa está en portage e incluye el parche que mencionas:

http://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/gentoo-x86/media-libs/mesa/mesa-9.2_pre20130404.ebuild?revision=1.1&view=markup

http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/mesa-9.1-gentoo-patches-01.tar.bz2

Portage (epatch) no usa sólo la opción -p0. Lo intenta desde la -p0 hasta -p4 como puedes ver el el mensaje de error que publicaste.El fallo se produce porque las fuentes a parchear no son se utilizaron cuando se creo el parche.

----------

## i92guboj

Como ya te comentan arriba, el problema no es el patchlevel, sino que ese parche no fue creado con la misma versión de las fuentes que tú estas usando. Portage prueba con -p0, y hasta -p4. Si te fijas bien en la salida que tú mismo has pegado, verás que con -p1 se aplica, pero hay "Rejects", que quiere decir que partes del parche no se han podido aplicar porque no se encuentran los patrones buscados en el código fuente. 

A veces los rejects se pueden arreglar fácilmente, pero en algo tan complejo y específico como mesa... bueno, suerte. Lo más normal sería simplemente usar la versión parcheada que te comentan arriba, o esperarte un poco a que esto se estabilice.

----------

